# what is the most dangerous tarantula?



## Jade01

i was just wondering coz i was always told it was the funnel web spider or the black widow but im sure there is more dangerous ones?


(i meant the most dangerous spider)


----------



## Incubuss

Funnle webs and black widows are not tarantulas, they are true spiders. I did a couple of threads a while back one was about the most venomous tarantula and one was about the most aggressive, I will look for the links for you.

If you meant out of al spiders then it's hard to say really. Some say the black widow (female only) and some say the sydney funnle web. Personally I would say the sydney funnle web has the most dangerous bite. Yet there is the brown recluse, this spiders venom is amazing, if left untreated it starts to kill all the tissue around the bite area and then keeps spreading and spreading. People have lost limbs due to it's bite.


----------



## Incubuss

here are the links - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/31465-nastiest-tarantula.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/32100-most-potent.html


----------



## Jade01

yeah i meant spiders lol, i got a bit confused! lost limbs? that must be so painfull! do people keep brown recluse spiders as 'pets'?


----------



## Jade01

thanks for those links...are baboon's the bright orange ones?


----------



## Incubuss

I've never heard of anyone keeping a brown recluse as a pet, even if spomeone did they wouldn't see much as they are REALLY tiny! They would also require a DWA licience. The baboons do come in an orange colour, but they also come in other colours. 

Check out this link, it shows what the brown recluse can do. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/32524-true-spider-bite-very-graphic.html


----------



## Jade01

omg! u wouldnt think i spider could do that!! thanks 4 the info it was just one of those questions i never got round 2 properly finding out lol!

yuck those pics reli were insane!


----------



## HABU

what amazes me is how tiny black widows are. a big kick for something so tiny.


----------



## Incubuss

Yer, the black widow does kick ass, but I would rather take a bite off one of them then a brown recluse any day.


----------



## Jade01

after seeing those pics i dont think there is many things i would rather get bit by lol!


----------



## HABU

the problem with brown recluses(fiddle backs) is that they love to live indoors. black widows like dark corners in basements and garages. but a brown can be anywhere in your house.


----------



## Incubuss

Also with the brown recluse you don't always realise you have been bitten.


----------



## Jade01

y is more of an aftershock thing than a feel the pain in the moment? HABU do u have many of them in America?


----------



## HABU

this is where they come from. when i lived in california black widows were everywhere. give me 5 mins. and i could get you a couple. i live in the midwest now and this is brown recluse central. not too hard to find. but not really a concern. black widows live every where in the u.s. nobody worries about them. they don't want anything to do with humans. but browns do like your houses.


----------



## SiUK

I believe the Sydney funnel web is the most danerous spider in the world


----------



## HABU

i've seen documentaries about those funnel webs, and yea, i think they're the worst.


----------



## Jade01

ive seen a documentary where one (funnel web) was living rite next 2 this guys swimming pool and tagged one of his kids...i was only about 8 when i saw it and for ages i refused 2 go in any outdoor swimming pool lol!


----------



## C_Strike

funnel web arent actually tarantulas as such, but they are related.
They are mygalomorphae.
they are indeed pretty nasty


----------



## chelskin

*dangerouse ts*

fxxxk the black widow the cobalt blue ive got is a nasty bastard


----------



## C_Strike

haha, i couldnt compare a lividium bite to a widow bite.
I wuold readily stick my finger to a bite from a lividium as aposed to any widow. lol
Widows have recordd fatalities where as no tarantula has ever killed someone.
i would rather pickup and handle a widow though because they are a very relaxed spider.
Cobalt blues disposition is something else, they are very defensive but the bite isnt that severe compared to any laterodectus.
It is quite nasty for a T though.


----------



## LeeH

i wouldn't say it was dangerous but ive heard a few people having a bad time with ornamental tarantula bites from the bite reports ive read and with their speed i would imagine they could be potentially dangerous but not fatal.
don't quote me on it...just an opinion


----------



## Nickg91

i thot the goliath bird eater was the mostr dangerous? or is it just that they a huge? speaking of bites, check this out for sheer stupidity!!!!

YouTube - Crocodile attack

not pretty, but i reckon it teaches not to mess with nature!!!


----------



## Jinx

Nickg91 said:


> i thot the goliath bird eater was the mostr dangerous? or is it just that they a huge? speaking of bites, check this out for sheer stupidity!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Crocodile attack
> 
> not pretty, but i reckon it teaches not to mess with nature!!!


 
holy!

That'll teach him, what a frickin idiot!!! jeezuz!


----------



## Nickg91

yeh, u wouldnt catch me slappin a croc round the chops!


----------



## SiUK

A goliath bird eater is the biggest but nothing like the most aggressive or with the most potent venom


I have seen that clip before what does he expect poor croc, actually its an alligator I think


----------



## spider_mad

Nickg91 said:


> i thot the goliath bird eater was the mostr dangerous? or is it just that they a huge? speaking of bites, check this out for sheer stupidity!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Crocodile attack
> 
> not pretty, but i reckon it teaches not to mess with nature!!!


I think that a goliath bird eater would just cause more physical damage from a bite with the huge fangs they have. At an inch long or so would imagine it make some serious mark.


----------



## Nickg91

where do camel spiders rate on th scale of all things arachnid? size, etc. apparently they have an anaesthetic so they can eat bits of you without u noticing? is that true???


----------



## C_Strike

I havent done a great deal of reesearch into camel spiders.
I couldnt say whether its truth or just folktales about the anaesthetic.
I do know they have the strngest jaws in relation to the size of the body of any animal on the planet.
They are incredibly efficient jaws but without any venom i would assume the damage being only physical wouldnt rate so high as say, a pokie with pretty nasty venom which can hospitalise you for some time, lol


----------



## Incubuss

Camel spiders lack venom, but I think the anaesthestic is just a myth, but don't quote me on that. I do however know that the pokies have the most toxic bite of the tarantula family. I have pokies and I am very careful when doing tank maintenance, I don't want to take a bite from one of those.


----------



## Nickg91

whats a pokie?


----------



## SiUK

Nickg91 said:


> whats a pokie?


a spider from the genus Poeciltheria


----------



## Incubuss

Nickg91 said:


> whats a pokie?


A T in the Poeciltheria genus, the common name has 'ornimental' in it.


----------



## Nickg91

i wana know more bout camel spiders! fill my head with useless information!


----------



## Nat

jeeeeeeeeeez!!! Those pics from the brown recluse r terrifying!!! How big is the actual spider? U said tiny incubuss but just how tiny? cuz thats some amazin damage there!!


----------



## Becky

Doesnt take a huge spider to do damage! A black widow is only something like 4-6mm - 1.5" thats tiny! Yet it does some serious damage to people.. its venom even kills horses! 

"brown recluse spiders with legs stretched out are about the size of a US quarter..." so only about an inch long! Scary stuff! lol

Both species: Loxosceles reclusa and the Lactrodectus mactans (widow) have been known to kill people...


----------



## Nat

Becky said:


> Doesnt take a huge spider to do damage! A black widow is only something like 4-6mm - 1.5" thats tiny! Yet it does some serious damage to people.. its venom even kills horses!
> 
> "brown recluse spiders with legs stretched out are about the size of a US quarter..." so only about an inch long! Scary stuff! lol
> 
> Both species: Loxosceles reclusa and the Lactrodectus mactans (widow) have been known to kill people...


I no it doesnt take huge spiders to do damage...its the same with any species...small can be dangerous. It was just when incubuss said tiny I wanted to know how tiny....and well...legs outstretched about an inch long/....thats crazy!


----------



## Becky

Yeah lol Thank god i don't live where they do


----------



## Nickg91

Thats the thing, u can see a lion coming for ya, but u never know if one of them little critters is under ur bed!


----------



## malthereplover

NO NO NO NO!!!

The three considered most dangerous spiders in the world are:

1. Brazilian Wandering Spider (Everyone should know that)
2. Sydney Funnel Web
3. (Not sure which species, but one of) The Trap Door Spiders


----------



## Jade01

woah this thread is oooold!

ahh how much ive learnt since then lol


----------



## Danhalen

malthereplover said:


> NO NO NO NO!!!
> 
> The three considered most dangerous spiders in the world are:
> 
> 1. Brazilian Wandering Spider (Everyone should know that)
> 2. Sydney Funnel Web
> 3. (Not sure which species, but one of) The Trap Door Spiders


Sorry for contributing to a resurrected thread, but you're actually a bit off the mark. The spider now to be considered the most dangerous is actually Sicarius Hahni, not Phoneutria sp.

And for the record, there is no trapdoor spider on record considered to have a medically significant (as in potentially fatal) bite.


----------



## *lisa*

i was in new mexico a couple of months ago and i think there was one of those brown recluse spiders in mt motel room.
i moved the bin and it ran out from behind it.
i would have stepped on if i dint see it when i did.
anyway when i did i screamed my head off n jumped on the bed and it ran under the skirting.
i couldnt sleep after seein that. 
in england im not too bothed about them, but seeing what its bite has done people i was scared.


----------



## wigey

a nice easy1 the most venomouse tarantula and aggresive is a rangoon mustard mind u colbolt blues arnt as poisonus but is smarter and roughly just as aggresive


----------



## SpiderGirl33

Whats a rangoon mustard?
Sounds like something I'd eat for dinner! :lol2:
EDIT
Just found it's a chilobrachys sericeus


----------



## Jamie

Your all wrong.

Some guy has discovered a species that is undisputedly the most venomous AND its got a temper as well.

























Be afraid.....be very afraid.


----------



## Willenium

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Whats a rangoon mustard?
> Sounds like something I'd eat for dinner! :lol2:


The name 'Rangoon Mustard' for some reason reminds me of someone with a teaspoon carefully digging the last contents from a practically empty glass jar. Whether that's you finishing it off because you've just eaten the majority of it is another story.



Jamie said:


> Your all wrong.
> 
> Some guy has discovered a species that is undisputedly the most venomous AND its got a temper as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be afraid.....be very afraid.


Jamie has it spot on :2thumb:


----------

